# Can Dubs win ANYTHING in sport ?



## redstar (27 Aug 2007)

A bad weekend for Dublin sport - first Bernard Dunne gets the hunky dorys beaten out of him by some upstart Spaniard, and next the Dubs fail to get past the All-Ireland semis (again !) at the last hurdle.

With a population as big as Dublin, you'd think they could produce some sporting winners !


----------



## shanegl (27 Aug 2007)

Some Shels and Bohs fans might take issue with that!


----------



## ubiquitous (27 Aug 2007)

redstar said:


> With a population as big as Dublin, you'd think they could produce some sporting winners !



As a GAA fan myself (and an admirer, if not a fan, of the Dubs) I think that this is precisely the problem. Its an absolute joke that the city with 25% of the country's population is represented by only one team. Far from making it easier for Dublin to experience success, I think it makes it far more difficult for them. To get a sense of how ludicrous the current situation is, imagine if there was only one Premiership soccer club in London, and the stick they would get if they happened to get beaten by a team representing a much smaller town such as Wigan. And compare this to the fact that Dublin's last manager, Tommy Lyons, was abused and ultimately hounded out of his job because his team failed to beat Westmeath in a vital championship game.


----------



## Sunny (27 Aug 2007)

shanegl said:


> Some Shels and Bohs fans might take issue with that!


 

Fans of Padraig Harrington, Ken Doherty, Eamonn Coughlan, Michael Carrruth, Stephen Roche etc etc also!!

We will forget about Michelle Smith and Cian O Connor (is he from Dublin??)


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

Sunny said:


> Cian O Connor (is he from Dublin??)


Does it matter since he was stripped of his _Olympic _gold and got a three month ban?


----------



## Ham Slicer (27 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Does it matter since he was stripped of his _Olympic _gold and got a three month ban?



He's still a successful rider.  Not his fault his horse had a substance abuse problem.


----------



## Sunny (27 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Does it matter since he was stripped of his _Olympic _gold and got a three month ban?


 

It does because we are talking about people from Dublin. (I also said we would forget about him) Michelle Smith wasn't stripped of her medals but certainly don't want to include her in any list of Dubs sporting success also


----------



## redstar (27 Aug 2007)

I agree with the "but what about ....." replies. However, in recent times, Dublin has become undoubtly the wealthiest part of the island of Ireland, and arguably one of the wealthiest cities in Europe, why is this not proportionately reflected in sport ? 

Currently, Drogheda Utd head the Premiership, Shels are languishing mid-table in the First Div which is led by Cobh Ramblers.

Maybe, in Celtic Tiger Dublin, sport is lower down the scale of priorities ?

Just an observation; 'Sunny' refers to Dub winners - notice they are all individuals, no teams/clubs ?


----------



## Betsy Og (27 Aug 2007)

All the "thrash talking" engaged in by Da Dubs (goading your opponent) and a certain midfielders constant unpunished indiscretions make me a bit less sympathetic to them that I would otherwise be.

I've no attachment to the dubs but you'd have to feel sorry for them trying their best for 3 long hard years but coming up short at the same hurdle every time.

Having a big population isnt a guarntee of anything, its playing population (among other things) that count. On a straight population basis China and India would win loads and Oz wouldnt win much.

In reality GAA in Dublin is only 1 of a number of sports (for those that participate at all) whereas in Kerry football is a religion (as it is in a lot of the country) and every man woman or child with any bit of ability is likely to play and keep playing. Hyperbole aside I think this is largely the case.

So maybe people get a kick (no pun intended) in rubbing it into the Dubs for their cockiness and their meejah bandwagon, but its a bit unfair to label Dublin GAA as total wasters by using a few simplistic assertions.


----------



## Sunny (27 Aug 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> All the "thrash talking" engaged in by Da Dubs (goading your opponent) and a certain midfielders constant unpunished indiscretions make me a bit less sympathetic to them that I would otherwise be.
> 
> I've no attachment to the dubs but you'd have to feel sorry for them trying their best for 3 long hard years but coming up short at the same hurdle every time.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah the trash talking is stupid especially when you can't walk the walk along with it! One thing that bugs me is all this talk about a Dublin bandwagon because they don't get 80,000 to every league game. They consistently fill Parnell Park, consistently bring strong travelling supprt with them and when the championship comes around, consistently fill Croke Park. Cork, Kerry, Kilkenny etc fail to fill their own grounds (Can understand why people don't travel to Croke Park) for league games or championship games until final time when nobody can get a ticket and yet Dublin supporters get accused of jumping on a bandwagon.


----------



## Dowee (27 Aug 2007)

Having lived in Dublin all my life, one thing I've noticed is that Dublin's population has received a healthy boost from those who not only don't hail from Dublin but in fact wouldn't dream of playing for the football team. So this should really be factored into any meaningless % of population figures.

For the record, I don't follow GAA and didn't even see the game yesterday.


----------



## contemporary (27 Aug 2007)

Dowee said:


> Having lived in Dublin all my life, one thing I've noticed is that Dublin's population has received a healthy boost from those who not only don't hail from Dublin and in fact wouldn't dream of playing for the football team. So this should really be factored into any meaningless % of population figures.
> 
> For the record, I don't follow GAA and didn't even see the game yesterday.



quite right, my parents have spent 40 years living in dublin and wouldnt cheer on the dubs if their lives depended on it.

As for bernard dunne, he did actually win something, thats how he became the european champion..... i would expect a limerick fighter to do better but  im sure he wouldnt know what to do with gloves on his hands instead of a knife and a few sovereign  rings


----------



## Betsy Og (27 Aug 2007)

contemporary said:


> .. i would expect a limerick fighter to do better but im sure he wouldnt know what to do with gloves on his hands instead of a knife and a few sovereign rings


 
Eh? Are you referrring to Limericks Andy Lee who won his fight which was the warm up for Dunne? He looked a stylish boxer and Jimmy McGee was falling over himself telling us how nice a lad he is.


----------



## Jock04 (27 Aug 2007)

Yeah, but what about that Jamaican boxer who's revitalised his career after having both legs amputated at the knee following a car accident.

Ya man, 7 wins now without de feet.


----------



## kkelliher (27 Aug 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> certain midfielders constant unpunished indiscretions


 
there is one of these in every single County team......

Kerry have a couple, meath have one, every team has one

so lets not start pointing fingers at a should be allstar for 2007. 

PS As a true blue well done to Kerry yesterday, class always rises to the top in sport and you have to hand it to them as they have alot of talent and won a hard fought game between two top sides.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> Jimmy McGee was falling over himself telling us how nice a lad he is.


_Jimmy _thought that _Mike Tyson _was a gentleman the time he interviewed him by phone call to _Tyson's _hotel room.


----------



## Sunny (27 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> _Jimmy _thought that _Mike Tyson _was a gentleman the time he interviewed him by phone call to _Tyson's _hotel room.


 
I seem to remember Jimmy also saying that he considered Michelle Smith be Irelands greatest sports star. He might be full of useless sports trivia but unfortunantly he is also full of something else


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

She's still by far our most successful _Olympian _and retains her medals regardless of what happened afterwards.


----------



## Sunny (27 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> She's still by far our most successful _Olympian _and retains her medals regardless of what happened afterwards.


 
Don't even go there. She cheated her way to olympic gold and anyone who puts her in the same category as people like Ronnie Delaney and Sonia O'Sullivan needs their head examined. Holding onto a medal doesn't make her a champion and anyone who doesn't think she cheated must be on drugs themselves.


----------



## jmayo (27 Aug 2007)

redstar said:


> A bad weekend for Dublin sport - first Bernard Dunne gets the hunky dorys beaten out of him by some upstart Spaniard, and next the Dubs fail to get past the All-Ireland semis (again !) at the last hurdle.
> 
> With a population as big as Dublin, you'd think they could produce some sporting winners !


 
First of all overhyped by media would be the description that comes to mind on both occassions.

If you break down Dublin's population, you will find a big chunk of it is due to the culchies having to migrate to Dublin in order to get work. Please don't get me started on the regional development planning of this and other governments :-(
Another big chunk of Dublin's population is actual foreign nationals.

Then if you were to break down the native Dubliners some of them would not touch an O'Neills ball since they consider it boggers football.
IMHO there is a much greater range of sports played in Dublin and also a tendency where people do not mix across sports.

Also as stated by another poster Dublin is now richer than probably ever was in it's history.
This could then mean that Eamon Dunphy's theory that poverty and dictatorship breed good soccer players.  This theory could definetly be appplied to great boxers and perhaps to GAA players as well.
BTW Dunphy has a point here, look how many world class players were born with silver spoon in their mouths.  I can only think of Baggio?


----------



## almo (27 Aug 2007)

When was she caught and with what Sunny?  How did she cheat her way to gold?  was it by training too hard, getting out of Ireland and using proper facilities?  maybe you ought to consider her times, which by standards at the time were slow for winning ones.  The "cheat" who whined and made the allegations swam far faster times than Michelle in her career, as did a number in the finals in whch she swam.  I still believe the testers never explained themselves fully and that the discrepancies in their story left too much unsaid.  



Sunny said:


> Don't even go there. She cheated her way to olympic gold and anyone who puts her in the same category as people like Ronnie Delaney and Sonia O'Sullivan needs their head examined. Holding onto a medal doesn't make her a champion and anyone who doesn't think she cheated must be on drugs themselves.


----------



## almo (27 Aug 2007)

Have yet to see the Dunne fight but got a word by word update from the Point.  It was coming and it's as well he loses now before he steps up a grad.  Martinez got lucky.  And Bernard will come again.


----------



## Green (27 Aug 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> In reality GAA in Dublin is only 1 of a number of sports (for those that participate at all) whereas in Kerry football is a religion (as it is in a lot of the country) and every man woman or child with any bit of ability is likely to play and keep playing. Hyperbole aside I think this is largely the case.
> 
> So maybe people get a kick (no pun intended) in rubbing it into the Dubs for their cockiness and their meejah bandwagon, but its a bit unfair to label Dublin GAA as total wasters by using a few simplistic assertions.


 
I would agree with the above, there are many sports played in Dublin and I would be interested to know the breakdown between GAA, soccer and rugby. It should also be forgotten that Dublin is making huge strides at hurling, particularly at underage level. We were Leinster minor champs this year and are in the All Ireland U21 Final this year too. When was the last time Kilkenny were in a football final, at any level?


----------



## Sunny (27 Aug 2007)

almo said:


> When was she caught and with what Sunny? How did she cheat her way to gold? was it by training too hard, getting out of Ireland and using proper facilities? maybe you ought to consider her times, which by standards at the time were slow for winning ones. The "cheat" who whined and made the allegations swam far faster times than Michelle in her career, as did a number in the finals in whch she swam. I still believe the testers never explained themselves fully and that the discrepancies in their story left too much unsaid.


 
If you genuinely believe that using proper facilities and "training" harder made her a three times olympic champion, then fair enough. Fast or slow times by other swimmers have nothing to with it. The fact is that she improved HER times from nowhere. She shows no signs of world class improvements until she met Eric De Bruin and then managed to knock 19 seconds off her 400m times in 15 months. Whe went from being ranked around 90 in the world to 17 in space of 1 year after meeting De Bruin. And how did De Bruin have time to train her? Oh yes, he was serving a four year suspension for drug use. She is a drugs cheat just like the cyclists in the tour de France who weren't caught at the time but now freely admit that drugs is what helped them win. She has just never had the guts to admit it.


----------



## Sunny (27 Aug 2007)

YOBR said:


> I would agree with the above, there are many sports played in Dublin and I would be interested to know the breakdown between GAA, soccer and rugby. It should also be forgotten that Dublin is making huge strides at hurling, particularly at underage level. We were Leinster minor champs this year and are in the All Ireland U21 Final this year too. When was the last time Kilkenny were in a football final, at any level?


 
Exactly. What has been done with hurling in the county shows what can be done if proper planning is put in place.


----------



## shanegl (27 Aug 2007)

almo said:


> When was she caught and with what Sunny? How did she cheat her way to gold? was it by training too hard, getting out of Ireland and using proper facilities? maybe you ought to consider her times, which by standards at the time were slow for winning ones. The "cheat" who whined and made the allegations swam far faster times than Michelle in her career, as did a number in the finals in whch she swam. I still believe the testers never explained themselves fully and that the discrepancies in their story left too much unsaid.


 
The lab in Barcelona concluded the alcohol content in the urine sample was "in no way compatible with human consumption", and that it was "compatible with physical manipulation". The fact that they tried to get the results of the B sample buried is very telling.


----------



## ubiquitous (27 Aug 2007)

almo said:


> When was she caught and with what Sunny?  How did she cheat her way to gold?  was it by training too hard, getting out of Ireland and using proper facilities?  maybe you ought to consider her times, which by standards at the time were slow for winning ones.  The "cheat" who whined and made the allegations swam far faster times than Michelle in her career, as did a number in the finals in whch she swam.  I still believe the testers never explained themselves fully and that the discrepancies in their story left too much unsaid.



De Bruin was banned from swimming for 4 years by FINA, the swimming governing body, for a serious doping offence. She appealed her ban to the Court of Arbitration for Sport in Lausanne who dismissed her appeal. Nothing much to argue about there, I would have thought....

Fwiw, a useful reminder of the case here from the NY Times

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?sec=health&res=9C00E0D81039F93BA35755C0A96F958260



> Michelle de Bruin, who won three gold medals in the 1996 Atlanta Olympics, lost an appeal yesterday to lift a four-year ban for tampering with a urine sample in a suspected effort to mask the presence of banned drugs. The ban will keep her out of the 2000 Olympics in Sydney, Australia, as well as the world championships in 2001.
> 
> De Bruin used her maiden name, Michelle Smith, at the Summer Games in Atlanta. A relatively obscure Irish swimmer, she won three golds there and several competitors questioned her sudden emergence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Green (27 Aug 2007)

Given her strength I wonder would Michelle consider coming out of retirement and playing up front for the Dubs


----------



## Sunny (27 Aug 2007)

YOBR said:


> Given her strength I wonder would Michelle consider coming out of retirement and playing up front for the Dubs


 
I certainly wouldn't like to be up against her


----------



## Betsy Og (27 Aug 2007)

She's now a legal eagle so she'll find you & sue your asses for libelous/slanderous & any other "ous" comments ye might put up here that would be worth a few bob


----------



## dodo (27 Aug 2007)

redstar said:


> A bad weekend for Dublin sport - first Bernard Dunne gets the hunky dorys beaten out of him by some upstart Spaniard, and next the Dubs fail to get past the All-Ireland semis (again !) at the last hurdle.
> 
> With a population as big as Dublin, you'd think they could produce some sporting winners !


Padraig Hartrington in a world beater, He is after all British open champion the biggest golf event in the world, but he is from the southside after all


----------



## sinbadsailor (28 Aug 2007)

redstar said:


> why is this not proportionately reflected in sport ?



Just because the country is rich doesn't mean that money is being invested in sports. The sports that we are good at, say rugby, the horsie stuff is largely played by the richer people in the country.

The country needs some sort of 'nationwide' academy of sport that will scout for talent in all sports, island-wide and offer some sort of scholarships where kids from all backrounds can come and further their talent without the pressure of money. Sports can be very expensive propositions for a parent.

With rugby especially, you are not going to make it very far unless your family hasmoney, or you don't get into one of the 'rugger schools'. Not munster, but leinster rugby for definite.

We need to look nationwide, there is talent out there, it's just being overlooked


----------



## MrMan (28 Aug 2007)

> i would expect a limerick fighter to do better but im sure he wouldnt know what to do with gloves on his hands instead of a knife and a few sovereign rings



Knives are so last year we have moved to sniper rifles now, and I didn't realise sovereign rings were only to be found in Limerick. By the way I think jimmy got it right about Andy Lee this time, he seems a nice fella.



> I can only think of Baggio?



Gianluca Vialli is another, i will think of more!




> In reality GAA in Dublin is only 1 of a number of sports (for those that participate at all) whereas in Kerry football is a religion (as it is in a lot of the country) and every man woman or child with any bit of ability is likely to play and keep playing. Hyperbole aside I think this is largely the case.



Its pretty much the same in other counties regarding a wide variety of sports, Kerry wouldn't be the norm as in one sport being the absolute number one in a county. Take Limerick, Rugby, Gaelic, soccer, hurling are all popular and the main sports, but there is a wide variety and a large degree of success recently (hurling, rugby, boxing).


----------



## ludermor (28 Aug 2007)

Kilmacud Crokes has almost as many senior players as fermanagh!! (probably more if you counted their underage structure)


----------



## Olly64 (29 Aug 2007)

look at the dublin supporters going around the the towns of ireland and wreaking them, shame on them, there only thugs


----------



## Sunny (29 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> look at the dublin supporters going around the the towns of ireland and wreaking them, shame on them, there only thugs


 
Whats wreaking???? And to be fair to Dublin supporters, not many of them would be caught saying 'there only thugs'


----------



## Green (29 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> look at the dublin supporters going around the the towns of ireland and wreaking them, shame on them, there only thugs


 
Really? Have you any examples?


----------



## Olly64 (29 Aug 2007)

all of they're away games, oh yea they play all of they're games in croke park, thank god we dont have to put up with there supporters, is that not unfair, they do not play away from home??


----------



## Olly64 (29 Aug 2007)

i was actually in a town after a dublin match and there were trees broken and street furniture wreaked, i asked a local what happened and he said that dublin were playing a match in the town the day before, is that the reason there're not allowed play outside dublin??


----------



## kkelliher (29 Aug 2007)

and when he told you that he saw elvis you believed him aswell.......


----------



## Green (29 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> all of they're away games, oh yea they play all of they're games in croke park, thank god we dont have to put up with there supporters, is that not unfair, they do not play away from home??


 
i was actually in a town after a dublin match and there were trees broken and street furniture wreaked, i asked a local what happened and he said that dublin were playing a match in the town the day before, is that the reason there're not allowed play outside dublin??

Hmmm...... not one specific piece of detail given, time, date place???....Olly64, I think you'll find, if you had bothered to check, that Dublin do play away games both in the League (remember that?) and in the Championship.....Maybe you should do a google search and when your better informed come back and then we can have a proper discussion.


----------



## Kendr (29 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> look at the dublin supporters going around the the towns of ireland and wreaking them, shame on them, there only thugs


 

Haha, can this guy spell anything correctly? Perhaps he's never heard of grammar and punctuation either? My goodness, what a perfectly incomprehensible sentence.

As a non GAA fan though, I genuinely love the way you guys get so hot and bothered about it.

Can County X beat County X?................The world waits.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2007)

Kendr said:


> As a non GAA fan though, I genuinely love the way you guys get so hot and bothered about it.
> 
> Can County X beat County X?................The world waits.


Well that's (mass spectator) sport for you - not necessarily logical but engaging for those who are into it. _GAA _sports mean little (approaching nothing) to me but, as a _Bohs _supporter, I can empathise with the traits, emotions and allegiances/loyalty involved. I suppose some people are not into that sort of carry on. Maybe it's to their detriment. Maybe not. Who knows?


----------



## colc1 (30 Aug 2007)

In fairness we Dubs and surrounding areas, I think its true to say have far more interest in soccer hence why we provide almost all the Irish born internationals along with a few very good players from the likes of Cork (Keane (the elder), irwin and Ireland) and Wicklow and Louth (McShane, Staunton, Gary Kelly, etc.).  Saying Dublin are rubbish at GAA is like saying New Zealand are rubbish at soccer maybe true but in NZ soccer is a minority sport the way GAA and hurling even more so is in Dublin.

I know a lot of people who go to Dublin gaelic football games and its just a **** up/they are just proud to be Dubs


----------



## almo (30 Aug 2007)

colc1, while the sentiment is okay, I'd hardly put Dublin on the same level as New Zealand, better one would be Germany.  Good enough to make the final stages but not always winning, but still 2nd only to he big guns (Brazil-Kerry) - same kind of colours, I wonder is that why Kerry chose the green and gold out of respect to Pele and Ronaldo?


----------



## MrMan (30 Aug 2007)

> In fairness we Dubs and surrounding areas, I think its true to say have far more interest in soccer hence why we provide almost all the Irish born internationals along with a few very good players from the likes of Cork (Keane (the elder), irwin and Ireland) and Wicklow and Louth (McShane, Staunton, Gary Kelly, etc.)



I think you will find the net sweeps wider than that, waterford (O'Shea, Hunt), Tipperary (Long), Limerick (Finnan), Donegal (Given), alot of the new boys seem to be coming from the country hence so many declarations that the new hungrier attitude that was once lacking in this team stems from the GAA background most of these boys have in the country. 

I wouldn't say Dub fans are any worse than any other with drink in them i.e if your a thug your a thug regardless of where your from, but this thread started as someone telling jokes and it should have stayed that way.


----------



## Olly64 (30 Aug 2007)

MrMan said:


> I think you will find the net sweeps wider than that, waterford (O'Shea, Hunt), Tipperary (Long), Limerick (Finnan), Donegal (Given),
> 
> doyle (wexford) dublin only has duff and robby keane when you think of it, gaa is stronger in dublin than down the country.
> 
> I wouldn't say Dub fans are any worse than any other with drink in them i.e if your a thug your a thug regardless of where your from, but this thread started as someone telling jokes and it should have stayed that way.


 
it showed a section of hill16 on sunday with loads of dublin junkies with tatoos and jewlery


----------



## Sunny (30 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> it showed a section of hill16 on sunday with loads of dublin junkies with tatoos and jewlery


 
 

they also showed a section of the Hogan stand with loads of hard Kerrymen eating their mammy's sandwiches and drinking flasks of tea.


----------



## Green (30 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> it showed a section of hill16 on sunday with loads of dublin junkies with tatoos and jewlery


 
Olly, where are your examples of Dublin fans thuggery? Listening to your posts you would think Dublin fans had done the worst rampaging in Ireland since the Vikings! Seriously, no times, dates, examples, maybe it time you posted up or shut up. Personaly, I'd prefer the latter


----------



## almo (30 Aug 2007)

I think poor old Olly's playing a game and doing a nonsensical wind up.  One of the days where there was supposed to be cocaine witnessed was when a certain northern team (aptly playing in white) were spotted in the toilets with rolled up banknotes.  I tried to explain to a friend from Laois Dublin that the poor folks from that Ulster spot were "secreting" the notes in other places, mainly due to influences from a blue clad neighbour.


----------



## Green (30 Aug 2007)

I think its getting to the stage where there has to be an annual anti Dublin story. This year it was the Dubs taunting their opponents, and last year we had the "drinkin dubs". I remember a line from an old Reo Speedwagon song, "talk is cheap when the story is good and tales grow taller down the line".


----------



## Squire (30 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> it showed a section of hill16 on sunday with loads of dublin junkies with tatoos and jewlery


 
Really? How do you know they were junkies? Do you know them personally or something? I must say I'm not impressed with the kind of company you keep.


----------



## MrMan (30 Aug 2007)

> I think its getting to the stage where there has to be an annual anti Dublin story. This year it was the Dubs taunting their opponents, and last year we had the "drinkin dubs". I remember a line from an old Reo Speedwagon song, "talk is cheap when the story is good and tales grow taller down the line".



The Dubs taunting wasn't a story as much as an actual occurence and fanned the flames of the stereotypical dublin arrogance debate i.e ye get so cocky without reason.


----------



## sinbadsailor (30 Aug 2007)

MrMan said:


> The Dubs taunting wasn't a story as much as an actual occurence and fanned the flames of the stereotypical dublin arrogance debate i.e ye get so cocky without reason.



Lets not forget one thing, Dublin IS the best country in this Island...


----------



## Green (30 Aug 2007)

MrMan said:


> The Dubs taunting wasn't a story as much as an actual occurence and fanned the flames of the stereotypical dublin arrogance debate i.e ye get so cocky without reason.


 
Yes, it was an occurence, one which I personally don't care for. But are we really to believe that taunting in gaelic football only started with Dublin in 2007? What was taking place between Kieran Donaghy and that goalkeeper? Were they swapping phone numbers last year? 

"So we get so cocky without reason", really? how does this cockiness manifest itself? Do you have a machine that measures it? Yes, we get a lot of media coverage (I've covered this point earlier in this thread) but that is it!


----------



## MrMan (30 Aug 2007)

> "So we get so cocky without reason", really? how does this cockiness manifest itself? Do you have a machine that measures it? Yes, we get a lot of media coverage (I've covered this point earlier in this thread) but that is it!



I was more referring to the players, as a supporter you're supposed to be cocky!



> Lets not forget one thing, Dublin IS the best country in this Island...



Now that is cocky, here was i thinkin it's only a wee county!


----------



## Green (30 Aug 2007)

MrMan said:


> I was more referring to the players, as a supporter you're supposed to be cocky!


 
I haven't seen any evidence of this and more importantly you haven't cited any either!

Indeed, in my opinion, to be cocky goes against modern sports psychology except for boxers. Most players and managers are very guarded when they speak and careful to talk up the opposition and not themselves in interviews. Indeed, they do not wish to say anything that might be used as a motivational cue by the other side, e.g. article about the Dublin team in Laois newspapers in 2006. 

Indeed, Paul Caffrey rarely says anything in interviews.


----------



## ubiquitous (30 Aug 2007)

YOBR said:


> What was taking place between Kieran Donaghy and that goalkeeper? Were they swapping phone numbers last year?


In fairness to Donaghy, he apologised personally to Paul Hearty shortly after that quarter-final game finished last August, and publicly in interviews afterwards.


----------



## ludermor (30 Aug 2007)

it was very disappointing to see the likes of Brian Cullen and Jason Sherlock involved int he goading of players, I have come to expect it from the Brogans Keaney Casey. I thought Declan O Sullivan response to to Cullens roaring in his face was perfect, he scored 1 3 from play off him


----------



## Green (31 Aug 2007)

ludermor said:


> it was very disappointing to see the likes of Brian Cullen and Jason Sherlock involved int he goading of players, I have come to expect it from the Brogans Keaney Casey. I thought Declan O Sullivan response to to Cullens roaring in his face was perfect, he scored 1 3 from play off him


 
Yes but my point is that its only ever a story when Dublin players are involved, when it happens every week in the GAA.


----------



## Sunny (31 Aug 2007)

YOBR said:


> Yes but my point is that its only ever a story when Dublin players are involved, when it happens every week in the GAA.


 
To be fair, I am a Dublin supporter and I have to say that the Dublin team (or the Dublin forwards) has brought it to a whole new level this year. Its an extremely ugly part of their game and they don't seem willing to stop. I also witnessed the same thing at an underage game recently where someone missed a free and had an opponent straight in his face. They were playing a U14 match!! To be fair, the guy was taken straight off by the manager. Not just blaming Dublin for this but they are the most high profile team and they do have to set an example.


----------



## almo (31 Aug 2007)

The story of taunting is so similiar to when an Armagh player was "abused" by spectators at a Na Fianna game.  It made big news and of course all Dubliners, and people from the Republic, were ungrateful and racist.  But nothing was made of the regular abuse of players from the 26counties when playing in the North who are called Free Staters and non-stop abused  (I had this when playing for a Dundalk team in the Armagh hurling league).  

I'm not only saying it's because it's a Dublin thing, but the media are in the business to make sales, nothing else.  If we're to believe rightly, the only GAA people in Wicklow before a certain Kerryman's arrival were those who locked referees in car boots.


----------



## almo (31 Aug 2007)

It's sad when it filters down, but while not deflecting blame from the GAA, when you see soccer matches, especially professional, that kind of sledging is the norm.  It's sick to see a lack of sportsmanship in any sprt, especially the GAA which I always believed could hold it's head high!



Sunny said:


> To be fair, I am a Dublin supporter and I have to say that the Dublin team (or the Dublin forwards) has brought it to a whole new level this year. Its an extremely ugly part of their game and they don't seem willing to stop. I also witnessed the same thing at an underage game recently where someone missed a free and had an opponent straight in his face. They were playing a U14 match!! To be fair, the guy was taken straight off by the manager. Not just blaming Dublin for this but they are the most high profile team and they do have to set an example.


----------



## Olly64 (31 Aug 2007)

Sunny said:


> Not just blaming Dublin for this but they are the most high profile team and they do have to set an example.


 
i thought kerry had a higher profile, where will dublin be on the second sunday in september??


----------



## Green (31 Aug 2007)

YOBR said:


> Olly, where are your examples of Dublin fans thuggery? Listening to your posts you would think Dublin fans had done the worst rampaging in Ireland since the Vikings! Seriously, no times, dates, examples, maybe it time you posted up or shut up. Personaly, I'd prefer the latter


 
So Olly64, even though you have had over a day to think about it, you still couldn't come up with any facts or examples? Guess you have decided to stick to what you do best, posting anti Dublin gibes.....


----------



## Green (31 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> i thought kerry had a higher profile, where will dublin be on the second sunday in september??


 
Dublin will probably be relaxing at home as I expect Kerry will be as well. The All Ireland Football Final is on its traditional date, the *THIRD* Sunday in September.  Just another expression by you of how little you actually know about the GAA.


----------



## Sunny (31 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> i thought kerry had a higher profile, where will dublin be on the second sunday in september??


 
Yes you are right. Kerry get 80,000 to all their championship games and get the highest tv viewing figures.    I know you are just trying to wind people up but you are getting boring now.


----------



## MrMan (31 Aug 2007)

> Just another expression by you of how little you actually know about the GAA.



You don't need to know the dates of finals to make observations, but it is fairly obvious that he is just on a wind up mission, that said it wasn't too hard to wind some of yous lot up


----------



## Green (31 Aug 2007)

MrMan said:


> You don't need to know the dates of finals to make observations, but it is fairly obvious that he is just on a wind up mission, that said it wasn't too hard to wind some of yous lot up


 
Your obviously know as little as Olly64! perhaps your related?


----------



## MrMan (31 Aug 2007)

how'd you guess, he's my brother in law and cousin


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2008)

> *Can Dubs win ANYTHING in sport ?*


How about an _eircom League _title and _FAI Cup _double?


----------



## ninsaga (24 Nov 2008)

Jeez Clubman - last post before yours was Aug 2007.... have you really been waiting nearly 15 months to get back to this topic


----------



## z105 (24 Nov 2008)

Fair play to Bohs !

Perhaps Anthony Daly will help the Dublin Hurlers to a first Leinster title !?


----------



## micmclo (24 Nov 2008)

Haven't read all the thread but has anyone mentioned Padraig Harrington?

I've heard he might get Freedom of Dublin City, he deserves it.
Great sportsman and a true gent!



Sunny said:


> they also showed a section of the Hogan stand with loads of hard Kerrymen eating their mammy's sandwiches and drinking flasks of tea.



hang sandwiches and flasks of tay. Can't be beaten


----------



## Betsy Og (24 Nov 2008)

Hopefully Bohs can avoid the 'curse of the title'  - all recent champions have nearly been wound up in the year(s) subsequent to winning.

Good Cup final by all accounts, saw bits of it including the peno's.

Think Daly took the job a year too late, Galway now in Leinster and Gilroy set to bring some brains and PR savvy back into the Dublin football scene.


----------



## Purple (24 Nov 2008)

ClubMan said:


> How about an _eircom League _title and _FAI Cup _double?


Good man, now I know where you've been for the last few days


----------



## extopia (24 Nov 2008)

ClubMan said:


> How about an _eircom League _title and _FAI Cup _double?



Yes, Bohs have prospered since half of Shels moved up to Phibsboro


----------



## Rovers1901 (25 Nov 2008)

I wouldn't say Bohs are "prospering" at all.

Their collective hangovers from Sunday may clear but the hangover from the court case will be around for a very long time.


----------



## Guest128 (25 Nov 2008)

ninsaga said:


> Jeez Clubman - last post before yours was Aug 2007.... have you really been waiting nearly 15 months to get back to this topic



Some would call that a breach of the posting guidelines of "Bumping" as I was informed when I did a similar thing a few weeks ago......


----------



## Betsy Og (25 Nov 2008)

FLANDERS` said:


> Some would call that a breach of the posting guidelines of "Bumping" as I was informed when I did a similar thing a few weeks ago......


 
There vill be no dissention in relation to ze authority of ZE MODERATOR  !!! (whi-tish)  - sound of whip crashing on desk


----------



## Marathon Man (25 Nov 2008)

Maybe Steve Collins will win his bout in the CCC!!


----------

